# Should I lust after a TTS?



## itguy (Nov 4, 2018)

Morning everyone

I've been pondering for a little while now if I should consider getting a used TTS.

I've currently got a BMW i3s through work, which is my third and I'm getting a little bored if I'm honest. Yes it's fine, quiet (as in no engine!) and very cheap (0% BIK this year) - but it looks weird, the ride quality is awful and I really miss having an engine with all of the drama that goes with it.

I've owned a 2014 S3 before (loved it, felt special), an M140i (lovely engine and gearbox, v poor traction), 435d coupe (fast and dull) and a load of other cars further back. Wife currently has an SQ2 Vorsprung (hard ride but reasonable fun).

I *love* the way the TT mk3 looks, always have, both inside and out. I have historically done a 46 mile round-trip to work every day but that will be changing a little from now on with more working from home on the cards, so the electric vs petrol debate is less about fuel now. My driving is genuinely mixed, so I'm assuming around 30-32mpg from an s-tronic.

The only other (broadly comparable) cars I've driven recently have been a mk7.5 golf R and the T-ROC R. Both driven when my wife was deciding on what to get. I loved both of the VWs, seem to be quite fun and a bit 'edgy' to drive, the SQ2 is less so and seems sprung a bit harder. None of these have adaptive dampers when driven.

I can see that the TTS has got mag ride as standard, can I ask for comments on the ride and 'fun' factor when compared to any of the cars mentioned here?

Test drives are a bit tricky at the moment, so thought i'd get views from the experts 

Any other comments at all?

Thanks

Will.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

itguy said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> I've been pondering for a little while now if I should consider getting a used TTS.
> 
> ...


I have been fortunate to own various model TT's over the years the current being a TTS roadster, love the mag suspension it does make a difference in my opinion. I would be more than happy with any of your choices. The golf R in particular and is a bit more practical if you need the extra space. Good luck.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

I came from a mk 7.5 Golf R and I think the mk3 TTS is more fun to drive. Not by a long chalk obviously (they have essentially the same power train) but the TTS feels more responsive somehow. The interior is definitely classier, if you can live with the single digital screen of course. If you decide to proceed, check the options carefully as a few things you might expect to be standard (e.g. delux auto aircon, front/rear parking assist, navigation system, reversing camera, electrically folding wing mirrors) weren't. Typical Audi!


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

I love my TTS as a daily driver, never driven a Golf R but been in one and agree the TT interior is far nicer

Do like the look of the Roc R but if its anything like the SQ2 I borrowed I would be bored with it after a few weeks


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Do it.

The prices for used TTS are very reasonable, when you consider you can get a great example for under 20k

Best looking of all the TT models too  but I'm biased


----------



## itguy (Nov 4, 2018)

Thanks everyone - very helpful.

Just a point on the T-Roc R - the interior is very plastic and felt cheap. One of the main reasons my wife chose the SQ2 instead.

I'd really love the 5cyl noise from the RS (and have never owned an RS or real M car) but for my budget that would be a mk2, but that is a whole other debate, plus i'd loose that lovely mk3 interior I'd love.

My man logic is thinking TTS for a year or two, then swap to a TTRS if I really love it.

Just need to sort a few odds and sods out personal finance wise then can go full steam ahead.

Thanks for the opinions, much appreciated.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

You can lust after one all you like but the love affair will be over in a year or two. Save yourself the agg and get a proper 'M' :wink:


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

Lust after the TTRS, marry the TTS :wink:

I wouldn't bother with the MK2 for the reasons you are already aware - interior and chassis, the MK3 is quite a step up. You mention your experience with the Golf, that's actually what pulled me out of my MK2 TTRS. I had a short 'fling' with it, great, but my wife had a Golf R that just beat the pants off it on the backroads. So much more enjoyable to drive. I figured I needed the offspring of both those cars, enter the MK3 TTRS...

With 3-4yr old cars now there are some good deals out there now in mid 30s so more accessible but still +10k on the TTS. Is the engine worth it? To me, all day long, so if it's a temptation in future as you say I would try one if you think you can make the finances work. You'll probably find the RS always commands the 10k premium for a while - MK2s were like that till about 6-7yrs old - so the depreciation won't be leagues apart.

Start with a test drive of the TTS and see what you think - think Golf R with even better turn-in and more responsive, massively improved interior, better seating position. My wife still has a 7.5R and as great as it is the TT is much more special to drive yet retains that 'daily driver' badge unlike something more exotic.


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

Surprised a Golf R would beat the pants off the Mk2 RS


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I've spotted a well known stage 3 RS up for sale recently.

I have to keep reminding myself to be sensible.

A tuned TTs easily holds it own with m2,3,4 and they can't give it beans in the wet :lol:


----------



## Mr GTS (Dec 17, 2019)

Iceblue said:


> Surprised a Golf R would beat the pants off the Mk2 RS


It wouldn't. I've owned both those cars and the mk2 TT RS I know was quicker than a mk3 TTS, but not my a huge margin. The golf a tad slower than a mk3 TTS (weight I assume gives the TTS the edge), QED, the golf is a bit further behind the TT RS. I had a 18 plate golf R at the same time as a 18 plate mk3 TTS which replaced a mk2 TT RS


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

That was my point, but acording to to Ross that was his experience. The Mk 2 RS was one of the fastest TT's ever made as it does not have the additional emission controls that the current model has. I have not driven a Golf R or an RS but based on the reviews I have seen the Mk 2 RS would easily go faster on back roads than a Golf R. Hence my surprise at the comments made.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

Mr GTS said:


> Iceblue said:
> 
> 
> > Surprised a Golf R would beat the pants off the Mk2 RS
> ...


I said 'on the backroads', I wasn't talking about straight lines :wink:

The MK2 was a really enjoyable car, oozed character the Golf didn't have, and if it was just for the odd point-and-shoot blast and commuting I'd have been happy to keep it. But when pushed it was confidence sapping, whilst the Golf was engaging and although clinical in it's execution was alot of fun. That said, my evaluation is harsher than the stopwatch would imply.

Given the OP has experience of the MK7R and M140i I would think that, like me, he'll be really happy with the MK3 but let a bit wanting with the MK2.

I'm sure I could have piled in on mods to improve the MK2 but at that point I realised I just needed to get in a MK3 TTRS as a starting point, and it hasn't disappointed.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

ross_t_boss said:


> Mr GTS said:
> 
> 
> > Iceblue said:
> ...


There isn't a *** paper between the Golf R and Mk2 RS. On some circuits the R is quicker and the Nordschleife takes it for the RS , but it's only slight. Given the choice in dry conditions I'd have the R as there's less understeer.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

placeborick said:


> A tuned TTs easily holds it own with m2,3,4 and they can't give it beans in the wet :lol:


Lol, I forgot that the 2.0L in line four as found in the seat, VW and several Audi models is all things to all men 

An M4 competition is faster than a mk3 RS never mind the miracle maker that is found in the tts, tuned up to 11 or otherwise :lol:


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Piffle.

"Fastest", are we talking top end? To 60? In capable hands?

They hold their own on the road all day long.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

placeborick said:


> "Fastest", are we talking top end? To 60? In capable hands?
> 
> They hold their own on the road all day long.


Lol, compared to a Noddy car, they probably do but on every track the M4 comp is quicker. Look it up, 'fastest laps' ...


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

What's your point dude?
You can tweak the variables to suit any argument.
An old scooby will leave an m4 standing from the lights on a wet road.
I stand by my comment that a TTs will hold it's own against an M car


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

The point Dude :lol: is this:
The M4 is quicker round a circuit, the figures speak for themselves [smiley=book2.gif] , in your world the tts is quicker around the arse end of Wolverhmpton from traffic light to traffic light, you'll just have to agree to disagree, there's no reasoning with a fanboy


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Amen :-D


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I also find it a little creepy that you made the extra effort to find and disclose my location so publicly...

Why would you do that?

Should I pop the kettle on?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

No extra effort required. You volunteered the information when you first made your appearance on the mk3 forum. The fact that you've changed your avatar locality is neither here nor there.

No need to put the kettle on.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Just because you can recall information from several years ago, doesn't make it okay to share for every tea leaf to take note. A decent person would have gone back and edited out the info but it seems you're just leaving it there.
There is a point where banter becomes malicious... and you're there.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Rick, if I wanted to I could state your full name, address and occupation. That's malicious..
Settle down, Wolverhampton is half the size of Staffordshire :roll:


----------



## DeadlyKingTHC (May 2, 2020)

Here's mines 









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

DeadlyKingTHC said:


> Here's mines
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic. Which blue is that?


----------



## DeadlyKingTHC (May 2, 2020)

Blade Runner said:


> DeadlyKingTHC said:
> 
> 
> > Here's mines
> ...


nogaro blue with dsg

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

leopard said:


> The point Dude :lol: is this:
> The M4 is quicker round a circuit, the figures speak for themselves


The M4 Comp is quicker than the RS! Ring time is 10s faster (20s for the GTS!) Not sure what the TTS ring time is (did anyone even bother?)

I must admit, I popped into my local BMW dealer and was offered to match my TTRS deal for a M4 Comp they had on the floor. It was a blindingly good car, felt like alot more for the money... but, too big, RS5 competitor really which made it even more of a bargain.

All that said I still went for the TTRS, I wanted the smaller car and 5-pot. The M-car from the factory is better equipped than the Audi, but with a bit of investment that gap can be closed as more is left on the table.



DeadlyKingTHC said:


> Here's mines


Looks lovely!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

ross_t_boss said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > The point Dude :lol: is this:
> ...


Classic misquote or a case of being obtuse perhaps.

What you have quoted is in reference to the tts to which the M4 competition is streets ahead.

As far as the ttrs is concerned the m4 comp is equal to the ttrs on the "Hockenheim short" and faster on the "Sachsenring" and "EuroSpeedway Lausitz". It's also faster on the rolling times.
Go figure...

The new m4 being introduced later this year will have four wheel drive and 510hp so the figures will be even further apart..


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

leopard said:


> Classic misquote or a case of being obtuse perhaps.
> 
> What you have quoted is in reference to the tts to which the M4 competition is streets ahead.


Nope, I think you're just looking for conflict... was well aware you were talking about TTS... point is the M4 Comp is pretty incredible, it's 10s quicker round the 'ring than the RS, let alone the S. Despite being a class and size above.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

ross_t_boss said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > Classic misquote or a case of being obtuse perhaps.
> ...


Ah, my mistake. I misread as you being sarcastic.
I'm outta here, goodnight.


----------



## itguy (Nov 4, 2018)

Thanks everyone for the replies, all adds to my knowledge bank.

Having thought about it over the last few days I think the main reasons I'd like an RS over a TTS is for the noise and for 'what it is', ie the top line model.

Call me shallow, but there is something nice about having the best possible version of a product.

Trouble is, in all other times I've bought a car, I've always wimped out and bought the sensible one rather than the balls out one. Considerations of mpg, insurance, tyres, brakes etc all start to infiltrate my mind and then i end up driving an electric BMW i3s!!

Even the 996 Turbo I bought back in 2010 was a TipS rather than a manual :roll:

So quite a big part of me thinking just wait a bit, save a bit more and get the RS. Scratch that itch and be done with it.

Then there is the nagging sensible bit of me saying 'you'll keep a TTS longer and drive it more' and have more spare cash.

Arghhh!

Any views on genuine cost differences between the RS and TTS Mk3s ? I know they're about £10k different to buy, I'm talking about everything else.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

It sounds like you are getting yourself into a twist, so I would just "follow your heart" and wait to get a TTRS.

I can't give you hard figures, but the running costs (fuel, insurance, road tax, servicing) of the TTRS are not going to be hugely more than for the TTS. People tend to get very 'excited' about insurance costs, but even if the TTRS was £100/yr more than the TTS (which it probably wouldn't be) that is really "peanuts" (less than the cost of one cup of coffee per week) in the overall scheme of things. The main thing you need to sort out/justify is the £10k up front difference in purchase price.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Blade Runner said:


> that is really "peanuts" (less than the cost of one cup of coffee per week) in the overall scheme of things.


Lol, same comment for a low cost funeral plan too.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Blade Runner said:


> It sounds like you are getting yourself into a twist, so I would just "follow your heart" and wait to get a TTRS.
> 
> I can't give you hard figures, but the running costs (fuel, insurance, road tax, servicing) of the TTRS are not going to be hugely more than for the TTS. People tend to get very 'excited' about insurance costs, but even if the TTRS was £100/yr more than the TTS (which it probably wouldn't be) that is really "peanuts" (less than the cost of one cup of coffee per week) in the overall scheme of things. The main thing you need to sort out/justify is the £10k up front difference in purchase price.


Running costs are quite a bit higher. Audi tier their servicing so an S5 is quite a lot more to service than a TTS even though it's almost identical in parts/oil and what they do. The RS models are tiered too but higher than the equivalent S model.

Parts are also much more expensive if they are RS exclusive. It isn't just about how much fuel and insurance costs nor just buying one. Loads of people think "cool an RS6 is under £30k". Good luck running one!!


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

A spark plug change is 25% more 

You will use the extra power and economy will suffer. Along with insurance those are potentially significant extra costs to be aware of.

That said, if I cruise at similar pace the economy difference vs my wife's MK7.5 Golf R isn't big enough for me to really care (maybe 10%), the insurance cost is about £10/mo more for the RS with the R, and I service the RS at an indie or on my drive vs the R that goes to the dealer each time so actually it's about half the cost.

Brake discs are more expensive, it needs twice as many pads up front, but alot less extreme than RS6 costs. If you blow the engine or gearbox it'll cost more to replace or rebuild. But in my 2yrs 'running costs' have been hardly anything, it's the modifications that are the problem... so much potential in the car to unleash.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

I wasn't intending to insinuate a TTRS has similar running costs to an RS6 just using it to illustrate my point.

If you use dealer servicing it will cost a stack more than a plain vanilla TT or even a TTS.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

phazer said:


> I wasn't intending to insinuate a TTRS has similar running costs to an RS6 just using it to illustrate my point.
> 
> If you use dealer servicing it will cost a stack more than a plain vanilla TT or even a TTS.


I ran a 10k RS6 for a couple of years. I loved it but every bill was 4 figures. Even quotes on alternator and radiator replacements! I ended up doing them on the driveway, and learned very quickly why everyone charged 4 figures - what a bitch to work on that was.

The benefit, now every car seems cheap to run and service, such was the extent of the reaming I took... I guess I came out of it putting RS6 costs closer to the R8; the TTRS which must be the cheapest to run RS model on the books. But yes I agree there is a premium to the parts, and no doubt the dealer pricing is silly, but I'm sparing myself from that one.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

ross_t_boss said:


> phazer said:
> 
> 
> > I wasn't intending to insinuate a TTRS has similar running costs to an RS6 just using it to illustrate my point.
> ...


That's what I figured but you've been there! Sounds like fun to get jobs done. Decent experience I imagine once the pain has subsided  As you say, everything after is simple and cheap.

I hear an engine rebuild back at Cosworth (for the relevant gen) is sit down and cry territory!!


----------



## itguy (Nov 4, 2018)

Thanks for the info and insight.

Have had a look at the insurance difference and it's about £30 a year so nothing really.

I am fine with either using an indi for servicing or DIY as needed. I tend to do brakes myself as the prices dealers or any garage charge is just silly. Haldex I tend to get done at a garage and I do the regular oil changes to ensure the service history is in place properly. It's the price of the brakes which is a slight concern, but realistically, discs aren't every 5 minutes are they! From what I've read the TTS also has 'funny' front disc sizes making them expensive too, compared to an S3 or Golf R etc?

Feels like I am heading towards the TTRS then, but I think I'll need to do a back-to-back drive at a willing dealer of a TTS vs TTRS to really hear and feel the difference.

Just need this lockdown to be over!


----------



## base86 (Nov 20, 2019)

itguy said:


> Feels like I am heading towards the TTRS then, but I think I'll need to do a back-to-back drive at a willing dealer of a TTS vs TTRS to really hear and feel the difference.
> 
> Just need this lockdown to be over!


I've done a back to back test drive in both before purchasing mine. I had the same dilemma as you, my hart told me I wanted a RS for exactly the same, some say shallow, reasons as you. After the test drives the things I loved from the RS
- Looks
- Sound
- Virtual cockpit (Rev counter flash, shiftlight, power/torque)
- Speed
- Handling

Things I loved in the S
- It can be quit when you want (exhaust/engine)
- Speed
- Handling

The pro's of the RS could'nt convince me to spend 15 to 20K euro's extra for just that.
Now I own a TTS for about 4 weeks and the things I "miss" is only the sound (but still like that the S can be quit) and the virtual cockpit features. My experience is that you always get used to speed, so even if I bought a RS I will get used to it and wanted more.

So basically it comes down to the fact if you are willing and able to spend the extra money. I wasn't and don't regret it.


----------

